# Holiday Group webinar - Orlando and Timeshares – The Inside Scoop!



## TUGBrian (May 27, 2008)

https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/710130408?jmid=19609&j=112804211

*Orlando and Timeshare – The Inside Scoop! Discover Orlando’s Resorts and Sites! *

Wednesday, June 18, 2008 5:30 PM - 6:00 PM PDT  9pm Eastern!



> Want the inside scoop on Orlando and its timeshares? Enjoy an evening with Lisa Ann Schreier, live from Orlando! Lisa, aka “The Timeshare Crusader” and author of “Timeshare Vacations For Dummies”, will cover everything you’ll need to know to plan a great Orlando vacation --from finding the right timeshare to getting discounts at theme parks. Whether you’re new to timeshare or you already own, this free Webinar will give you all the info you need to get the most out of your Orlando timeshare vacations! And you’ll have an opportunity to ask Lisa all your timeshare and travel questions! ** Tip:  If you include your question when you register below, Lisa may include this in her presentation!
> Some topics covered:
> 
> •  An overview of Orlando resorts to check out!
> ...


----------

